# Eclipse findet javax.servlet.jsp.tagext



## DarkNight (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Also ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.2.
JavaSDK 1.05._09
Java EE SDK (das aktuelle)
Tomcat 5.5

Also ich möchte einen eigenen Tag schreiben. Beim TagHandler findet eclipse 3.2 jedoch die javax.servlet.jsp.tagext nicht. 
Wo muss ich das in Eclipse einstellen das die Klasse gefunden wird. Oder was kann man noch falsch machen? 

Also ich durchschau das ganze nicht mehr so ganz.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

nun, die Librarys von J2EE, insbesondere j2ee.jar, müssen in Eclipse eingebunden werden,
Project, Properties, Java Build Path, Add external jar usw.

oder meinst du soweit alles schon geladen zu haben,
lassen sich normale Servlets kompilieren?


----------



## DarkNight (6. Dez 2006)

Hab jetzt die j2ee.jar eingebunden und siehe da es funktioniert. Zumindest er findet die Klasse.

JEdoch hab ich probiert ein Simples Beispiel auszuprobieren und eclipse erkennt einige Befehle nicht.


```
import javax.servlet.jsp.*;
import javax.servlet.jsp.tagext.*;
import javax.servlet.jsp.tagext.TagSupport;
import javax.servlet.jsp.tagext.Tag;


public class HelloWorld extends SimpleTagSupport{
	
	public int doStartTag() throws JspException {
        try {
            pageContext.getOut().print("Hello World");
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            throw new JspException("IO problems");
        }
        return SKIP_BODY;
    }

}
```

Also pageContext und SKIP_BODY wird nicht gefunden.
In welcher Klasse sind die?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

was sind denn das für Fragen?
ohne Kenntnisse/ Tutorials oder wenigestens google-Fähigkeiten kann man sowas komplexes doch nicht angehen,


zu PageContext siehe hier:
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/jsp-2-simple-tags

zu SKIP_BODY siehe API oder hier
http://members.fortunecity.com/seagull98/wcd/test.html
bzw. API
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/jsp/tagext/SimpleTagSupport.html

(selber auch ohne Ahnung aber mit google-Suche)


----------



## DarkNight (6. Dez 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe. 
Die Links haben mir weitergeholfen.

Hatte auch gegogelt aber nix gescheites gefunden.

Thx
Christian


----------

